# Survey enquiry



## Dandan05 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey!

I'm new to the forums and wanted to enquire about the stance on posting a survey for research purposes on one of the forums...

The survey is investigating the consumption habits of whey protein and the information gained would be used for work purposes, completely anonymous. I'd also share the results if anybody is interested, just trying to reach a large audience.

Please point me in the right direction on which forum to post to if ok.

Thanks a ton.

Dan


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Reckon your best bet is to use the contact form to message @Lorian directly.


----------



## Dandan05 (Feb 15, 2015)

Will do... Thanks for your reply!


----------

